# Squatch's Halloween Picks



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As some of you may know I have a tradition of watching at least one horror/Halloween movie per day during the entire month of October (even though I usually start in September). In past years I have given a rundown of each movie each day with a rating of said movie; but some people (and I'm not mentioning any names *cough* @A Watchman *cough*) have poo pooed my list and think the movies I recommend suck. Probably more so than any other genre horror movies are very subjective. So with that in mind this year I'm going to just share a few of my favorites in case you are looking for something to watch. I will leave out most of the well known movies because most everyone has seen them or, at least knows about them.

I'll be putting my movie picks in different categories:

_*Great Scares:*_

Halloween (original)
Let Me In or the original Swedish version with subtitles Let The Right One In
Evil Dead (The Remake is pretty decent as well)
Night of the Living Dead/Dawn of the Dead
28 Days Later
The Fly (1986)
Jeepers Creepers
The Thing (John Carpenter version)
The Shining
Phantasm
The Mist
The Howling

_*Fun Scary Movies:*_

Poltergeist
Trick 'r Treat
Motel Hell
Re-Animator
Evil Dead 2 and Army of Darkness
The Cabin in the Woods
Pontypool
Tucker and Dale vs. Evil
Tremors
Splinter
Fright Night (original)
Zombieland
Shaun of the Dead
Ghost Ship
13 Ghosts

_*So Bad They Are Good:*_

SleepAway Camp
Basket Case
Castle Freak
Black Christmas

_*Very Disturbing:*_

Dead Girl
The VVitch

There are plenty more I could add to the list but this should get you going if you're looking for something scary to watch.

Feel free to add your own to the thread.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Scanned for "Shaun of the Dead".
Spotted "Shaun of the Dead".

This list is now Kauboy approved!
:vs_laugh:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

"The Ring" 2002 had me under the covers for a few nights. :vs_shocked: :vs_whistle:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> "The Ring" 2002 had me under the covers for a few nights. :vs_shocked: :vs_whistle:


I may need to revisit that movie. I only saw it once long ago and I don't remember it being that scary. Then again maybe the company I was with took the fun out of it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My college aged daughter has always loved a good horror movie. A couple weeks ago she conned me during a visit to the DFW area, to take her to the theater to see "The Nun". It was bonafide scary without the gore we have seen in recent years. You should go and see it, or make a note to catch it when it is released for streaming.

O yea …. most of Squatch's movies still suck.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Sasquatch : "13 Ghosts", lol! I'm a big William Castle fan. His stuff is crazy-funny.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's a William Castle that scared the daylights outta me when I was knee high to a grasshopper.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Last Man On Earth is great, I had to become old to appreciate Vincent Price, but now I love his movies.​


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> Here's a William Castle that scared the daylights outta me when I was knee high to a grasshopper.


I have it, it is big fun, and something that you can watch with kids.








Carnival Of Souls is pretty good too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@MisterMills357 I will check out "Carnival of Souls" , here's a creepy politically incorrect one for you.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The last man on earth, Vincent Price 1964, more than any other horror movie, I still remember how much it creeped me out.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Town that Dreaded Sundown, 76 edition


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Amazing how Hollywood has redone so many movies time and time again..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't know that it gets any scarier then this.

View attachment 85275


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If you are a fan of the 80's slasher flicks I highly recommend _Freddy vs. Jason_. Seeing the two of them square off is a horror fans dream come true. The movie was done, imo, with just the right campiness of Nightmare on Elm Street and just the right amount of stalkerness of Friday the 13th. I contend it is right up there with the old Wolfman vs. Dracula movies of the 50's.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well how much wood could BB cut if BB cut all day, after a couple cord, I thought this was fitting


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Then if drunk posting , don't make a


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Who hasn't done a haunted Hayride?





Looks like a Orange/White Stihl, skip to 18 minnow mark


----------

